# Burning Rubber Smell -- Not related to other threads



## gsteelx (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

First, I have searched the forum, and I see that there are other threads related to burning rubber, however, none of them provide a definitive answer, and most of them deal with a burning rubber smell while utilizing the heat.

I have had my Cruze a little over a month and a half with a bit over 1000 miles on it.

No matter if I turn on the A/C or not, I get the burning rubber smell, it is intermittent, no matter what I do (A/C or not).

The smell is ALWAYS in the trunk.

I didn't notice it until about 200 miles in... Didn't have it during dealer test drive or anything.

Does anyone have a definitive answer to this? Is it just some new car thing that will go away?

The smell gives me the worst headache ever, and I wish I could figure out how to make it dissipate/resolve quickly.

Thank you


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmm....thats a weird one alright.

Problem with odors is we each percieve them differently.....your burning rubber may be my wet socks......next persons description may be something else.
But, I mention wet socks for a reason.

Not just the Cruze, but just about any carmaker will have one that got out the door with a trunk water leak.
It usually travels from a body seam in the seal area, down a quarter panel, and ends up in one of the panel low spots or the spare tire well......all hidden by carpeting and sometimes absorbed by the sound deadening mats.

So, at your end, it's time to pull the trunk floor lid, spare tire, etcetera after removing all that stuff we all haul around for no reason (thereby turning a negative into a positive....better mileage with the empty trunk LOL) and look for puddles or damp jute (sound deadener)
I am thinking that your 'burning rubber' is my 'stale water'.

Take a peek and let us know.

Rob


----------



## gsteelx (May 30, 2013)

Interesting.

Thanks for that. I will take a look when I have a minute.

The one thing is though, I am a fire fighter, and I know my smells, specifically anything that has to do with burning... There is a huge difference between burning rubber and what I call mildewed water (such as leaving clothes in the washing machine for too long before transferring to the dryer -- that is what I assume you are speaking of, and it definitely isn't that.)


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow man, I've noticed this smell as well. Thing is, new cars produce odors as you drive them. Take my girlfriends new 350z when she got it back in 2006'. There was weird smells until the car was broken in, particularly in the rear of the car. So far the smells i do come across with do indeed smell like rubber, but as of recent all of the smells have been getting lighter and lighter. Honestly, I feel what you mean - but give it a little more time. Also, the headache you get.. man I know exactly that feeling. When my grandfather bought his new Malibu and we went down to the shore, I was stuck in the back. I got the WORST road sickness ever, to the point where I HAD to open up the window. Now it's quite fine, and I never have an issue.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a burning smell every now and again, but I'm not sure it's coming from the car. I only smell it with the windows down, in stop and go traffic, so it's probably coming from other cars. Be curious to investigate something if someone finds something though.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you smelled the seats? Myabe they had it parked inside the shop for a while with the windows down.

I had to once take a co worker home and he was all sweaty so when he got in my back seat all that smell got in there and just kind of stayed stuck in there... Needless to say it smelled like i locked my gym bag with sweaty clothes in the locker room of my gym for over 9000 hours.

Let us know.


----------



## gsteelx (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, its definitely not sweat, mildew, or any other type of water odor. It is definitely a burning smell. 

100% always in the trunk, and "seaps" up every now and again. Seems to be worse when re-circ on the A/C is on, if that helps anyone out.. I would imagine its being pulled from the trunk re-circing through the cab?

Thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Have you gotten under the car to see if the exhaust is touching anything or has any labels burning off?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gsteelx

I noticed that you only have 1000 miles on your vehicle. You should still be in your Bumper to Bumper Warranty. I would suggest that you take the vehicle to your dealer. They can try and pinpoint the source of the smell. Once a proper diagnosis has been conducted by a GM dealership you can decide the best way to proceed. Hopefully you are able to get this resolved soon. Please let me know if you need my assistance in doing so. Also I requested your VIN on another thread regarding your Infotainment question. Look forward to hearing from you.



Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Has your burning smell been decreasing as you drive? If so, it's most likely the protective coating that is applied to the exhaust system during manufacturing. 1,000 miles is a little long, but not unheard of for a new car's exhaust protective coating to burn off.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Could this smell possibly be plastic sticker labels under the car (especially on the exhaust piping) that are getting hot/burned? Or maybe just the car's underbody plastics that are heating up and omitting a burning smell since it's brand new?


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I had the burning rubber smell emitting from my heater from the get-go but it got less with passing time. Now at 7500 mi my 2012 eco has a stale smell of burning rubber in the trunk and sometimes in the car also. This seems to occur without the heater on and all I use lately is the air conditioning. Still not enough for a service call but I did get a headache the last time it was present. Hoping it will completly pass with time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yates, at 7500 miles it's not going to clear up. Get it good and smelly and take it in. Let the service advisor smell it.


----------

